# Multiboot: Mac OS X & FreeBSD & Debian GNU/Linux



## liu.pei (22 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

J'ai un Powerbook 12" tout neuf sorti de l'Apple Store avec l'installation de Mac OS X fournie.
Je vourdrais installer FreeBSD et Debian GNU/Linux en multi-boot avec Mac OS X bien sûr 

Je recherche des documentations en dehors de celles fournies sur les sites concernés et les HOWTOs de The Linux Documentation Project.

La question principale que je me pose est : "est-il possible de partager la partition de swap entre les 3 systèmes plutôt que de créer 3 partitions dont 1 sera utilisé à la fois ?"

Ensuite, quelles sont les difficultées ( j'ai un serveur/firewall/routeur et une station Debian en LAN donc je sais à quoi m'en tenir pour Debian sur x86 ) à installer Debian et FreeBSD sur un PowerPC ?

Y a-t-il des problèmes de compatibilité entre le kernel et ses modules et le hardware du Powerbook G4 12" ?

J'ai lu dans le guide d'installation succin du port PowerPC de Debian que le partitionnage du disque est différent de celui d'un PC et que pour booter sur le DVD, il faut appuyer sur une touche car il n'y a pas de BIOS...

Je préfère me renseigner avant de tout casser...

+++


----------



## FjRond (23 Décembre 2005)

liu.pei a dit:
			
		

> La question principale que je me pose est : "est-il possible de partager la partition de swap entre les 3 systèmes plutôt que de créer 3 partitions dont 1 sera utilisé à la fois ?"


À priori non, puisque le formatage de disque est différent pour Linux et pour Mac OS X.


			
				liu.pei a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu dans le guide d'installation succin du port PowerPC de Debian que le partitionnage du disque est différent de celui d'un PC et que pour booter sur le DVD, il faut appuyer sur une touche car il n'y a pas de BIOS...+++


Pour booter sur le DVD, il faut appuyer sur la touche C.
Ensuite, pour être en multi-boot au démarrage, il peut être nécessaire de configurer soi-même:

```
$ nvram boot-command=multi-boot
```
En principe, ce réglage se fait tout seul après installation de Debian et Yaboot, mais il suffit d'ouvrir Préférences système > Démarrage pour que le réglage par défaut revienne. Il faut donc faire appel à nvram.
Pour connaître les réglages de nvram:

```
$ nvram -p
```
Je ne sais si j'ai en partie répondu à vos questions. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas.


----------



## liu.pei (25 Décembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> À priori non, puisque le formatage de disque est différent pour Linux et pour Mac OS X.
> 
> Pour booter sur le DVD, il faut appuyer sur la touche C.
> Ensuite, pour être en multi-boot au démarrage, il peut être nécessaire de configurer soi-même:
> ...


Salut,

Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réponse.

Je compte installer un multi-boot sur mon Powerbook 12" tout neuf:

Mac OS X
NetBSD ( ou FreeBSD si on me déconseille NetBSD )
Debian GNU/Linux
Je voulais savoir si je peux utiliser la même partition de swap pour Debian et NetBSD. Ta remarque est judicieuse car je n'avais pas pensé à utiliser la partition de swap de Mac OS X pour les 3 systèmes.
Je me posait cette question car la partition de swap est volatile au contraire des partitions de données. J'avaisi cru comprendre que la partition de swap était formattée par le noyau  pendant le boot ?...

Je ne connais pas _nvram_ et ce qu'il est supposer faire. Je sais que sur un PC, un linux install grub ou lilo et je ne sais pas non-plus quel est le bootloader utilisé par _BSD_. Si quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur le sujet.
Si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment faire un multiboot entre ces 3 systèmes, ses conseils seront les biens venus.

+++


----------



## FjRond (26 Décembre 2005)

liu.pei a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> ...


En fait, lorsqu'on installe une distribution Linux, si on prend le mode de partitionnement automatique, une partition est créée pour la swap.


			
				liu.pei a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas _nvram_ et ce qu'il est supposer faire. Je sais que sur un PC, un linux install grub ou lilo et je ne sais pas non-plus quel est le bootloader utilisé par _BSD_. Si quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur le sujet.
> Si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment faire un multiboot entre ces 3 systèmes, ses conseils seront les biens venus.
> +++


Sur PowerPC, c'est Yaboot, et non grub et lilo qui permet le multiboot.
La commande nvram permmet de régler les paramètres de l'OpenFirmware -- qui, grosso modo, remplace le bios des PC.
Je n'ai que deux systèmes chez moi.


----------



## liu.pei (26 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Les distrib Linux PPC utilisent Yaboot et non pas LILO ni GRUB si j'ai tout compris.
A voir donc pour les BSD...

Merci, +++


----------



## liu.pei (27 Décembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Pour booter sur le DVD, il faut appuyer sur la touche C.


Salut,

Je viens de graver l'ISO de NetBSD 3.0 MacPPC. J'ai inséré le CDROM puis j'ai rebooté en laissant mon doigt appuyé sur la touche *C* juste après la confirmation de redémarrage.

Le Powerbook ne boote pas sur le CDROM mais sur le disque-dur et c'est Mac OS X qui démarre et pas le CD d'install de NetBSD... 

Pour graver l'ISO, j'ai utilisé l'utiltaire disque, j'ai glissé le fichier ISO dans la liste sur la gauche de l'utilitaire disque, en-dessous de l'icône du disque-dur. Ensuite, j'ai cliqué sur l'icône de l'ISO avant d'aller dans le menu _Images_ et de choisir _Graver_.

Y'a-t-il une manip à effectuer pour graver un CDROM bootable ??? :rose:

J'ai tout faut là ???


----------



## FjRond (28 Décembre 2005)

liu.pei a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je viens de graver l'ISO de NetBSD 3.0 MacPPC. J'ai inséré le CDROM puis j'ai rebooté en laissant mon doigt appuyé sur la touche *C* juste après la confirmation de redémarrage.
> 
> ...


Là, soit vous n'avez pas télé-chargé la bonne image (celle du CD d'installation), ce qui me semble le moins probable, soit Utilitaire de disque est défaillant, ce qui arrive fréquemment pour les images à en croire les difficultés rencontrées par beaucoup sur les forums.
Pour ce qui me concerne, j'utilise cdrecord des cdrtools installés avec fink; voir cette page pour son utilisation. Sinon, vous pouvez également utiliser MissingMediaBurner.


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2005)

Au passage : au sujet du swap.
Mac OS X n'utilise pas une partition pour gérer son swap mais tout simplement un répertoire donné /var/vm dans lequel son gestionnaire (dynamic_pager) se charge de gérer le swap.
On peut évidemment faire en sorte que les fichiers utilisés pour le swap soient placés ailleurs mais nombreux sont ceux qui mettent en garde le _nerd_ qui s'y aventurerait ! Si toutefois tu souhaites le faire tu trouveras ici de quoi t'amuser.
En tous cas, tu ne pourras pas partager ta partition de swap Linux avec Mac OS X (différence de file system).


----------



## liu.pei (30 Décembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Là, soit vous n'avez pas télé-chargé la bonne image (celle du CD d'installation), ce qui me semble le moins probable, soit Utilitaire de disque est défaillant, ce qui arrive fréquemment pour les images à en croire les difficultés rencontrées par beaucoup sur les forums.
> Pour ce qui me concerne, j'utilise cdrecord des cdrtools installés avec fink; voir cette page pour son utilisation. Sinon, vous pouvez également utiliser MissingMediaBurner.


Bonjour,

En ce qui concerne l'image, c'est la bonne car j'ai aussi téléchargé l'image i386 de NetBSD 3.0 que j'ai gravé avec l'utilitaire disque et j'ai fait booté le PC avec.
Il me semble donc qu'il n'y ai pas de paramétrage particulier à effectuer pour graver un CDROM bootable.

Par contre, en y regardant de plus près, le CDROM issu de la gravure de l'image i386 est en ISO-9660 ce qui parait logique alors que celui issu de l'image MacPPC contient une seule session avec 2 partitions :

_disk1s1s2_ dont le type est _Apple_Driver_
_NetBSD 3.0 macppccd_ dont le type est _Apple_HFS_

Je pense que ça provient de l'image ISO et pas de la gravure puisque pour l'architecture i386 tout c'est bien passé. Je pense que je ne dois pas faire la bonne manip pour booter sur le CD.

Avec linux, j'utilise effectivement cdrecord mais pas (encore) avec Mac OS X. En outre, je ne connais pas *fink*


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2005)

Personnellement, j'ai une petite préférence pour DarwinPorts, que je trouve moins lourdingue que fink.

Sur quelle machine avez-vous gravé les CDs respectivement ? Peut-être en gravant sur le PC plutôt que le Mac, cela marchera mieux (just guessing).


----------



## liu.pei (30 Décembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'ai une petite préférence pour DarwinPorts, que je trouve moins lourdingue que fink.
> 
> Sur quelle machine avez-vous gravé les CDs respectivement ? Peut-être en gravant sur le PC plutôt que le Mac, cela marchera mieux (just guessing).



J'ai gravé sur le Powerbook et je suis d'accord qu'il faudrait essayer de graver sur le PC mais ii y a [url-http://www.debian.org]Debian[/url] dessus avec un graveur pas encore configuré et comme le temps me manque...

Ne pas pouvoir graver un iso Linux/BSD PowerPC sur un Powerbook c'est le comble !!! 

J'ai lu dans la documentation d'installation de Debian PPC qu'il fallait appuyer sur *c* pendant le boot qui se produisait vraissemblablement lors du signal sonore.

Est-ce qu'il faut maintenir la touche enfoncée ou appuyer plusieurs fois dessus ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Maintenir enfoncée ! ou essaie avec alt ?


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2005)

On doit pouvoir graver une image ISO comme il faut sur le Mac, pas de doute là-dessus. Mais encore faut-il faire les bonnes manip' (que je ne connais pas). Ce doit être simple avec Toast (supposition).

Je pense que, aussi bien, passer par le Terminal en utilisant l'option 'burn' de la commande 'hdiutil' conviendra très bien, avec les bonnes options (comme -noaddomap ?)


----------



## liu.pei (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai réussi à booter sur le CDROM Debian PPC maintenant la touche *c* enfoncée. Pour ce faire, j'ai appuyé sur la touche juste après avoir mis le Powerbook sous tension.

J'en conclu que la gravure a fonctionné pour l'ISO Debian.

Par contre, impossible de booter sur le CDROM NetBSD.

J'ai regardé les CDROM avec l'utilitaire disque et il y a une légère différence ! Le CDROM Debian n'a qu'une seule partition de type Mac OS Standard alors que celui de NetBSD à 2 partitions: Apple_Driver et une Mac OS Standard comme le CDROM Debian.

Je pense de plus en plus que ce n'est pas un problème de gravure. Un ISO est un ISO, on grave une séquence de bits sur un medium pouvant prendre une séquence de bits.

J'ai l'impression que le CDROM NetBSD n'est pas bootable et je ne sais pas comment le vérifier...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Semble qu'il y ait des issues avec l'openfirmware

ftp://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/NetBSD/NetBSD-3.0/macppc/INSTALL.html


----------



## GINSFOT (13 Janvier 2006)

RAS pour les suggestions ci -dessous faites


----------

